
Only iPhone has the Retina Display - esolyt
http://www.apple.com/iphone/why-iphone/
======
msoad
I have an iPhone and these are my main complains:

    
    
       - I want to send text/photo/video from an app to other app. 
       - I want to set default applications for browser, camera, voice commands and mapping 
       - I want other apps have lock screen access. (Google maps in mind)
       - I want to slide notifications to dismiss them!
       - I want widgets in home screen.
       - I want other apps hava access to create notification widgets.
    

If Apple can fix these issues I will remain an iPhone user, otherwise I'll
switch.

~~~
ishansharma
Looks like you'll have to switch. All these features are present in Android
and Apple is to going to add these to iOS anytime soon.

------
zinssmeister
I found it strange to receive this as an email newsletter from apple today.
Can't remember the last time Apple was promoting an existing product this way.
Or maybe it's just weird because I am already an iPhone user and after reading
this page/email I literally went: Umm, Duh.

------
parad0x1
Of course Apple only has it's trademarked "Retina" display. They sued the shit
out of everyone who tried to use that name.

